# great way to waterproof fire equip



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Just thought id share if y'all haven't done so already but i just got some over the counter meds and the pill bottles make for great storage for matches. Even if there waterproof matches you can never be too sorry. I have two so i figured i would use the other for lint or cotton balls. They make for great spark catchers.


----------

